# Un ipad pour la musique



## Jeanne211 (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour !
Quelques explications tout d'abord : j'ai actuellement un PC (boooo !) avec 80 Go de musique dessus. J'utilise Itunes (aaaah ) pour manager tout ça. J'utilise airplay pour envoyer ça sur mon ampli. J'utilise mon iphone 5s (démodé peut être ?) et l'app remote pour, ben, remoter quoi. 
Le hic avec cette config, c'est que mon PC se trouvant à l'étage et que, pour que ça fonctionne, il faut que le PC soit allumé et que itunes tourne, ça fait une trotte et des manips pour écouter comme ça au débotté un ptit gangnam style... Du coup idée : acheter un ipad air 2 128 Go, mettre la zik dessus, poser le ipad susdit sur la table basse et zou. Seulement voila, j'ai fait des tests avec mon ifon, et sur l'app musique, je ne retrouve pas une fonction que j'aime beaucoup en soirée sur itunes avec remote, c'est la fonction "ajouter aux suivants". Aurais-je mal cherché ? Ou auriez-vous, ô vous gens qui savent, une solution avec éventuellement une app tierce ?
Recevez avant même votre réponse mes sincères remerciements !
Jeanne, qui attend avant d'aller à l'apple store


----------



## Lauange (15 Novembre 2014)

Salut, 

Pas besoin d'application tierce, si tu est en iOS 8.1, itunes te permet de voir les titres suivant. Il te suffit de choisir l'affichage "a l'écoute" et de toucher les 3 petites lignes superposées en haut à droite pour accéder à liste des titres qui seront joués.


----------



## Jeanne211 (15 Novembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup, je suis encore sous ios 7 c'est pour ça !
Je vais upgrader et voir ce que ça donne.
Jeanne


----------



## Jeanne211 (16 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, je suis passé à la fnaque pour essayer ios 8 et j'ai bien trouvé la liste de ce qui sera joué ensuite dans l'app musique. Néanmoins, je n'ai pas trouvé la fonction qui m'intéresse vraiment. J'explique. Sur itunes, avec remote, pendant qu'un morceau passe, je peux parcourir ma bibliothèque de pc et avec un appui long sur un morceau je peux l'ajouter à la liste des suivants ou le définir comme suivant, c'est à dire comme le morceau qui sera joué juste après le morceau en cours de lecture. Je trouve ça pratique, je pense que je ne pourrais plus m'en passer en soirée.
Sur ios 8 avec la musique sur ipad, l'appui long ne donne rien et la seule chose que je parviens à faire, c'est interrompre le morceau en cours pour lancer un nouveau, ce qui n'est pas le but...
Quelqu'un voit-il une solution ?
Merci !
Jeanne


----------

